# Commercials..



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2014)

..lol


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2014)

Damn tootin', Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2014)

LOLLLLLLL!  Glad you liked it Jujube, I tell ya, people must think I'm a sick puppy because give me a fart joke and I am a happy camper, LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok kiddo, you asked for it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2014)

hahahahahaha!!  Pappy, I crown you the "fart master"!!

:king:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2014)

nwlady said:


> hahahahahaha!!  Pappy, I crown you the "fart master"!!
> 
> :king:



So does the wife.:iamking:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hilarious Ken LOLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Santa won't be a happy camper.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh, poor Santa, LOL!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2014)

*Romantic Sleigh Ride!!*





:sentimental:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOLLLLLLL!  Glad you liked it Jujube, I tell ya, people must think I'm a sick puppy because give me a fart joke and I am a happy camper, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLL, oh that is totally inappropriate!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

